# Weight distibution saddle to pedals



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

When I'm cruising or pedaling, how much weight should I have on my pedals and how much should I have on my saddle? Should 100% of my weight be on my saddle and I should be turning the pedals with no weight on the pedals? I find if I put 100% on my weight on the saddle, I feel I'm slipping off the front and I have it tilted back by about 1/2"-3/4" and then I'm putting more weight on my hands to hold me. Should I try to put more of my weight on the saddle by trying to sit further back? I don't think that's going to work because I think I'm at my limit sitting back. Should I try to find a different saddle that allows me to put more weight on the saddle. Do I tilt it back more so more of my weight is on the saddle? I'm using Crank Brothers Candy C pedals with MTB shoes. Again, how much of your weight should be on the saddle and how much on the pedals?


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

There should be 3hree points of contact for a cyclist. The saddle, pedals, and just as important what you left out the handle bars. Not sure of the proper percentages but I would think the contact on the handle bars and saddle should probably be about equal.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

You shouldn't be putting weight on your feet more than the force that makes the pedals go 'round, unless of course you are standing up. If you are actually talking about taking some weight off the saddle by lifting yourself off the saddle via your feet and legs, you'll wear your legs out in a hurry. Ever do a wall sit as a quad burner? That's what you are proposing.

If you can't sit comfortably on the seat without feeling like you are sliding forward, something is wrong. What kind of saddle is it? Have you leveled it with a level? And how far below the saddle are your bars? There could be a lot going on set-up wise and it is indeed hard to picture.

You should have about 60% of your weight on the rear and 40% (at most) on your hands/front of the bike. 

More info regarding your set up might help...


----------



## BozemanboB (Jun 13, 2006)

*Well, how are you riding?*

Complicated question you've asked. I'll pose a few scenarios:

1) If you are climbing a hill as steep as your roof then you'll be standing out of the saddle to pedal: all weight on pedals, no weight on sadde, very little weight on the bars.

2) If you're screamin' down a hill as steep as your roof you're not going to be pedaling at all: all weight on saddle, little weight on pedals, little weight on the bar.

3) If you have all your weight on the bars then... I'm not sure what that means. But I'd recommend you do NOT try it.

Seriously, just get on the bike and ride and do what you have to do to be comfortable and having fun. If you're not comfortable then figure out why and adjust accordingly. I'm not trying to be a smark alek - it takes trial and error. Take a trip to the bike shop and get them to help you out.



BozemanboB, who has never put all his weight on the bars.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

lawrence: *Should I try to put more of my weight on the saddle by trying to sit further back? I don't think that's going to work because I think I'm at my limit sitting back.*

This suggests that the setup is wrong. 

One scenario: the bike is too small for you and the steep seat tube angle puts you too close to the pedals. For example, your front knee should be at (or behind) the pedal spindle when the pedals are in the horizontal position. If that is not the case get a seat post that allows a layed back position for the saddle to be further back.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Good questions, but overthinking.*

It sounds as if you're trying to change your body's weight distribution between saddle, handlebar and pedals by conscious thought as you're riding along. In my opinion, that's overthinking—a useless expense of mental energy.

Given dialed-in bike fit, the amount of weight you bear onto the saddle, handlebars and pedals is almost exclusively a function of how much downward force you exert on the pedals. That, in turn, is a function of your gearing, your speed, and the grade of the road. For example, almost all your weight will be on the saddle and handlebars when you spin a small gear at 12 mph or so on the flats. Conversely, almost all your weight will be on the pedals when you grind a tall gear up a steep slope.

If you want to feel this for yourself, find an upgrade, about 8-10%. Start climbing _seated_ in a huge gear— 53 x 13 or so. After a few seconds, you'll feel your weight come off the saddle and the handlebars. You might actually get to the point at which you have _negative_ weight on the saddle and the bars—meaning you have to _pull up_ hard on the brake levers to force your body back down onto the saddle. It's not a good way to climb, but my point here is to show how the terrain, your speed and your gearing determines weight distribution. No need to think about it.


----------

